# Maglite five "D" cell blubs



## Ferrarimx5 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have a Maglite five cell but do not have any five cell bulbs.
Instead I have 6 cell KRYPTON bulbs and 4 Cell Krypton bulbs.

Which would you use? 

In your opinion/experience, would the 4 cell bulbs burn out in a week but burn brighter? 
or would they last perhaps 80 percent as long as the right voltage bulbs.

What about the 6 cell bulbs..? 
Would they last five times longer than the 5 cell version?

Would they not be as bright?

Finding the right bulbs is probably the best answer..

Thank you in advance..


----------



## Ferrarimx5 (Jul 3, 2018)

As you probably were figuring, I have now tried both bulbs and have compared the immediate/short term effects.
The 4 cell bulb is obviously brighter and since I have quite a few of them, I will see how long this one will last.
Not like I will ever need the five cell maglite, but having a growing collection, it is nice to have them all working.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 3, 2018)

You're looking at 113 lumens with a krypton bulb and fresh batteries. The current 2xAA MiniMag is 272 lumens.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 3, 2018)

The 6 cell would be underdriven and may get a blackened look sooner than normal. Using alkalines the 4 cell won't poof suddenly. But as you noted it likely won't last for years and years of occasional use. 

I use 4 cell bulbs in cases where I'm sending around 6 volts to it via a pair of LifePo4 18500 sized rechargeables and they hold up fine. 

Have fun. Like you say, you've got plenty. Just be sure to put a spare in the tailcap.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jul 3, 2018)

Like others have said the light isn't going to be super bright but will be adequate albeit a little clunky to carry around. I'm a big fan of Mags I just don't hardly daily them anymore.

If you plan on using it frequently spend the coin and get the new 5 cell bi-pin bulbs. They will last you forever, are marginally brighter and throw a nicer beam. They're about $7 on Amazon. I think Home Depot stopped carrying them though.


----------



## Ferrarimx5 (Jul 4, 2018)

LiftdT4R said:


> Like others have said the light isn't going to be super bright but will be adequate albeit a little clunky to carry around. I'm a big fan of Mags I just don't hardly daily them anymore.
> 
> If you plan on using it frequently spend the coin and get the new 5 cell bi-pin bulbs. They will last you forever, are marginally brighter and throw a nicer beam. They're about $7 on Amazon. I think Home Depot stopped carrying them though.



Thank you! 
The 6 cell bulb did turn black quite quickly. 
The 5 cell bi-pin bulbs seem to be the best alternative.
*LiftdT4R* as a side note: Looking at the Maglite ML150LR as my next Maglite Purchase.
1082 Lumens for 3 hours and 15 minutes and rechargeable.​You have inspired me to increase and add to my Collection.


----------



## Ferrarimx5 (Jul 4, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> You're looking at 113 lumens with a krypton bulb and fresh batteries. The current 2xAA MiniMag is 272 lumens.


Love my 2xAA MiniMag 272 lumen Pro. 
Would love to also have the XL50 Three cell AAA at 200 Lumens.
The five cell classic is like carrying a baseball bat, resting it on your shoulder makes it seem a little more like a workhorse with a purpose.
If it were a seven cell, might be more useful as a walking cane.
​


----------



## DayofReckoning (Jul 4, 2018)

The 5 D cell Maglite never really made any sense to me at all. If you are going with that big of a light, you might as well go with the 6D in my opinion.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jul 4, 2018)

Ferrarimx5 said:


> Thank you!
> The 6 cell bulb did turn black quite quickly.
> The 5 cell bi-pin bulbs seem to be the best alternative.
> *LiftdT4R* as a side note: Looking at the Maglite ML150LR as my next Maglite Purchase.
> 1082 Lumens for 3 hours and 15 minutes and rechargeable.​You have inspired me to increase and add to my Collection.



I don't own one but would. Maglite really stepped their game up. The modes are a huge benefit over their older lights. I just wish they'd do a little better on tint. That would be enough to make me jump. Until then I'm all in on my XP-G Malkoff'd Incan with NiMHs.



DayofReckoning said:


> The 5 D cell Maglite never really made any sense to me at all. If you are going with that big of a light, you might as well go with the 6D in my opinion.



They are an odd light. Not really a 4 cell but not really a 6 cell. I have a few but I would either use a 4 or 6. They've always been slow sellers. I think a lot of folks think the same thing.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 4, 2018)

BTW --

PR-12 bulb is made for 5 cells


----------



## fivemega (Jul 5, 2018)

Ferrarimx5 said:


> I have a Maglite five cell but do not have any five cell bulbs.


*You can use 5 rechargeable D cells with M*gCharger bulb in PR socket.
Much brighter than any Krypton or Xenon bulb with free lumens.*


----------



## xxo (Jul 5, 2018)

fivemega said:


> *You can use 5 rechargeable D cells with M*gCharger bulb in PR socket.
> Much brighter than any Krypton or Xenon bulb with free lumens.*



Great idea! Any problems with over heating with a standard plastic lens and reflector?


----------



## fivemega (Jul 5, 2018)

xxo said:


> Great idea! Any problems with over heating with a standard plastic lens and reflector?


*Standard driven halogens up to 10W are OK with plastic reflector and lens unless continues running for extended time or face down.
MC bulb won't overdrive with 5 rechargeable "D" cells.*


----------



## divine (Jul 6, 2018)

If you're using a descent rechargeable cell, you can power the roar of the pelican lamps. Maybe do the low one... but I think you need a metal reflector for that.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jul 6, 2018)

fivemega said:


> *You can use 5 rechargeable D cells with M*gCharger bulb in PR socket.
> Much brighter than any Krypton or Xenon bulb with free lumens.*



Nice! Will LSD NiMH Ds work OK or do you need to stick with regular NiMH?


----------



## fivemega (Jul 6, 2018)

divine said:


> If you're using a descent rechargeable cell, you can power the roar of the pelican lamps. Maybe do the low one... but I think you need a metal reflector for that.


*Yes, you can if you go with metal reflector and glass lens.
If you use 3854 (low or Hi) you can also use 6 rechargeable NiMH "C" size with sleeve. This option is brighter and shorter run time but hard to find 3854 bulb.*




ZMZ67 said:


> Nice! Will LSD NiMH Ds work OK or do you need to stick with regular NiMH?


*Either type will work fine but LSD is preferred because won't loose capacity as much as regular NiMH when not in used.*


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks! Wasn't sure if there was any downside in using the LSD for higher draw incans. I don't have any NiMH Ds currently but LSD is what I would want.I have been toying with the idea of getting C and D rechargeable batteries and this use adds one more reason to do so.


----------



## Ferrarimx5 (Jul 6, 2018)

Your answers are all interesting.. 
Decided to use the 4 cell bulbs for a while and purchase the new Magcharger ML150LR.
​ 1082 Lumens..

Flashlights are an addicting and affordable hobby. (if you budget properly)
Mods are nice, but advanced technology is almost a no brainer.

Everyone's opinions and experiences have been helpful.
Thank you for helping me make the right decisions by providing me a list of options, 
​


----------



## fivemega (Jul 7, 2018)

ZMZ67 said:


> Thanks! Wasn't sure if there was any downside in using the LSD for higher draw incans.


*Downside will start when going really high current bulbs but for 1.7A MC or even 4 Amps 3854 HO, LSD "D" or "C" will perform well.*



Ferrarimx5 said:


> Mods are nice, but advanced technology is almost a no brainer.​


*If your main goal is using most of your money, going to new technology is more economical but if you want to learn, study, experience and understand how the system works, then modify every single flashlight you have. Also buy a flashlight you don't have then mod it.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Ferrarimx5 (Jul 7, 2018)

fivemega said:


> *Downside will start when going really high current bulbs but for 1.7A MC or even 4 Amps 3854 HO, LSD "D" or "C" will perform well.*
> 
> *If your main goal is using most of your money, going to new technology is more economical but if you want to learn, study, experience and understand how the system works, then modify every single flashlight you have. Also buy a flashlight you don't have then mod it.* :thumbsup:



Some of you are really very good at modding. Some are great at building collections. I seem to be going through a hording phase.. Love reading about the mods and the history lessons..


----------



## jrmcferren (Jul 28, 2018)

For standard output, you can use a PR12, however, Mag hasn't used the PR12 type in years and is only 35 lumens and uses .5 amps at 5.9 volts. You have the KPR112 and is 75 lumens which is a krypton lamp which uses .75 amps at 6.0 volts. You have the HPR51 which is 90 Lumens uses .7 amps at 6.5 volts and is the type for Alkaline cells. You can also use the HPR40 which is 75 Lumens at 6 volts and .67 amps of you use NiMh cells.


----------

